# FInally gots me some babies



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

just got a full set of eggs from my halfmoon female that i just got shipped to me yesterday from a really good friend who gave me 27 bettas totals i got 10-15 hm frys mostly blk fire but few steels/marbles/and green girls and a pair of wild imbellis and another wild pair idk and ALOT of vietnam blood champion fighters -___-

i cant wait to see wat the babies gonna turn out like










this is the male pretty and perfect finnage too 


this is the female halfmoon i got him with one of my favs





















U can see PROBABLY see the eggs if u look hard enough center to the left a lil where its just white-ish clumps lol


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats......nice looking Bettas....

Pretty neat getting all those Bettas....what are your plans....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow you really know how to get started! Lol I think its a fun hobby to get into and very interesting to see what the outcome is of different tail types. Can you get pictures of all your bettas in maybe 2 or 1 photos?


----------



## riese98 (May 30, 2011)

nice job.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Eggs-sellant! 
Congrats on your new bettas!


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

@oldfishlady- so far idk just a hobby lol but i mean if i get to many i'll prob sell them locally to the pet shops around here and prob will sell them to forums-ners and on aquabid when i get settled in.

@bettalover- lol eh kinda i just wanted a spawn that was gonna b %100 hm but as far of the pics i can try me best lol just soo many of them i keep in different rooms too 

@here fishy fishy - thanks


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice. My viet name is Hieu too


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

datboyhieu said:


> @bettalover- lol eh kinda i just wanted a spawn that was gonna b %100 hm but as far of the pics i can try me best lol just soo many of them i keep in different rooms too.


Soon im going to choose between HMPKDT's, HM's, or HMDT's to breed. My choice is HMPKDT but i want other suggestions because i can only get one pair.

Oh i see. Well i was thinking maybe you can take a separate picture of them all and then you can edit them into one picture.

Or to make it completely easy, take a video lol.


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

ahh gotcha yea i was looking at those but idk look pretty cool but i just love halfmoons but yea wasnt thinking about that but i will prob do that and crop all them into one or 2 pics lol ill do that later today = D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

datboyhieu said:


> ahh gotcha yea i was looking at those but idk look pretty cool but i just love halfmoons but yea wasnt thinking about that but i will prob do that and crop all them into one or 2 pics lol ill do that later today = D


Okay cool. I cant wait!


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

LOL i fail.......
i suck at using photoshop and such but i did wat i did in high school just opened word up and pasted pics in there and idk how to upload it soo noww i gotta go bak and redo the pics in a photo programe so then i can upload it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well dont worry, at least your showing the truth LOL.

But in some cases its a good thing to photoshop, but in others its not.

For example, a good time would be if you are doing a professional photoshoot and need certain things to be exaggerated then thats the perfect time.


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

soo today i took the male out and added maybe 2gallons of water i did wat pple been telling me to do the drip method and so far its lookingr great and i threw a snail in there to eat the babies that didnt make it and i sprinkle just a lil bit of decap to see if the babies ate and they are eating and only at 4 days old


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds great. Keep us updated.


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

soo today marks my betta fries being 5 or -7 days old lol i suck at keeping up with dates but today is the 1st water change they are getting but so far they are eatting decaps and bbs and i think microworms bc around day 4 i saw tiny tiny lil worms swimming around in the tank sooo idk but they look like microworms but so far so good still slowly taking the water out and right now idk but i counted over 100+ had mayb 10 babies that didnt make it = ( but so far they are looking really good


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow it sounds like its going REALLY good. And this is you first spawn?

Can you get pictures of the fry?


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

this is my 2nd so far my 1st i had mayb like 15 survive from alot idk how many but they died and it was from a water change but i kinda had help from alot of ppl on here and i tried and its working so far none dead but ill try to get some pics but jw does there mean theres microworms in my moss ball if the frys are all surrounding it and are picking at it and eating things from there? lol


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

the pics of the fry is coming up in a min


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like you can handle this one and help more make it this time. 

As for the microworm thing, not this does not mean that there are microworms. This means that there are micro organisms that the fry are eating. Its called infusoria which is the only reason why i only use live plants


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

if their around a moss ball? i think their eating infusoria, which i am told comes from plants and is good for fry. no personal experience (yet) though, just guessing from what ive been told 

cant wait to see some pics, sounds like your doing an awesome job


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

the moss ball they are gathering around lol 









still tiny but they'll get there

















also like to sit under my sponge filter -__- lol









near the top just chilling


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they are so cute! People say that fish cant be cute i agree fish cant be cute. Fish can be beyond cute! And they look little gladiators because of their silver look. Yup they are definitely eating infusoria. This spawn is to die for!

Have you ever wanted to try putting one fry by itself in a tank and raise it alone to see if there was any different outcome of the fry from its siblings? It's interesting. Well to me anyway.


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

ooo thats good 2ndary food lol that i wouldnt have to watch but yea some of them have a silver head and the others regular color head lol but thanks for the compliment but imma try that now that u said it to see wat the outcome would b like but last time with the pics of my fish i got them for ya = D but they not all on a page but its close kinda lol


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

this girl is the smallest out of the others i recieved








these are the blk fire hm fries
she gotten in her colors first 
























my marble hm


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea. I would try it, but i cant breed any time soon. I think that being an experimental breeder is a good thing, they create things , like other tail types and other good discoveries.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Blue female looks fantastic! And ready to breed lol.

I like the Marble HM. Can you get a picture of him flaring?


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

thanks but err she looks rdy but mann shes tinyy lol shes prob |__________| literally that long and no eggs she just has her striped but idk y but yea il try to get a flaring pic for ya


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

datboyhieu said:


> thanks but err she looks rdy but mann shes tinyy lol shes prob |__________| literally that long and no eggs she just has her striped but idk y but yea il try to get a flaring pic for ya



Well if the female is that big literally then i suggest not breeding her because she could get killed in the process of courting when the male gets frustrated that he cant wrap himself around her.

And thanks for the future pictures lol.


----------



## datboyhieu (May 28, 2011)

lol yea but she will b my future canidate for breeding when she does get a bit bigger though but next one up is prob gonna b one of my blk fire


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I really like the Black Fires!


----------

